# Unshored Composite Construction



## Hromis1 (Oct 18, 2009)

In my older codes, the max bending stress for an unshored composite steel beam was limited to 0.9xFy during construction. It appears in the new 13th ed. these beams are subject to the same design parameters as normal beams. (16.1-83 Ic., as covered in Chapeter F, basically Omega = 1.67 etc).

I was never a fan of this in the old code, but am I understanding this correctly? Or is there some special load combination for construction loads that I am not aware of to compinsate for this which would bring this closer to the old code in capacity?


----------



## Ryan O. (Oct 18, 2009)

I believe that you are reading this correctly. There isn't exactly a special load combination to use but the construction live load will be different from the actual end use live load. The construction live load is generally less than the design live load. From what I have been able to find the construction live load will be around 20-30 psf. I hope that this is what you were looking for.


----------

